# Hyperion vs Helios



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

What is Helios? Mostly re releases of the same stuff that was first on Hyperion? Why are the cat numbers completely different from each other? ---confused


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's the budget label within the Hyperion label.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, exactly the same recordings but without the often opulent liner notes of the original releases.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Yes, exactly the same recordings but without the often opulent liner notes of the original releases.


And with much uglier covers. I usually seek out the original Hyperions.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> It's the budget label within the Hyperion label.


I've just posted this on the 'Ridiculous bargains.... ' thread:

*Presto Classical bargains*

Ending soon - Up to 50% off Hyperion

Hyperion is an independent British classical label devoted to presenting high-quality recordings of music of all styles and from all periods from the twelfth century to the twenty-first. It boasts an impressive roster of first-rate musicians, who have helped to cement its reputation for offering top-rank performances.
Until 20th November 2017, we are offering up to 50% off the entire Hyperion label and its budget sister label Helios.
Explore the Hyperion special offer now..


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Check out BRO if you live in the US. Overstock mailorder outlet for both labels.

https://www.broinc.com/index.php


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Until 20th November 2017, we are offering up to 50% off the entire Hyperion label and its budget sister label Helios.
> Explore the Hyperion special offer now..


WE have to be very quick then, thanks.


----------

